# ,  / > Yaesu >  FT-920

## rx6lqa

,   ?

----------


## rx6lqa

Alinco DM-330 mve 30.

 ,  alinco DM-330mve 30.

----------

rx6lqa

----------


## UA9AU

?  ,   30!       2 ?

----------

UA3RRT

----------


## RN6LW

,             .
          .

P.S.      .

----------

rx6lqa

----------


## rx6lqa

*UA9AU*,   2   1.4 .     ,            .

----------


## RZ3FQ

> , ?


 30    .          ,     .

----------

rx6lqa

----------

rx6lqa

----------

> 13.8v    11v ,      9v  100.    1.3(  )  2  2  3


 !?     ,    FT-920.
 .

----------


## .

> ,   ?


     .        .    ,    .

----------

rx6lqa

----------

